# Coffee Creamer?



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay, I haven't asked any stupid questions lately and am falling way behind in my stupid question quota.

How do I make coffee creamer from my goats milk? Does anyone have a good recipe for vanilla goat milk coffee creamer?

I love vanilla coffee creamer but when I tried looking for ways to make it myself out of goats milk, all I got were a bunch of links to articles about goat milk, articles about coffee creamer and places that sell coffee creamer.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

could you not just add vanilla flavoring or whatever to the cream or milk


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We have found french vanilla extract. Add a few drops to your coffee. Top with goat cream or milk.

Easy Squeezy!


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Yes, just add vanilla to a pint of goat milk and use it in your coffee. Simple.
Add sugar to it if you like.

I have discovered cajeta.

Does anyone know what that is besides yummy!!!! ( I do know.)


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. I wondered if it was something as easy as that. I'm going to look for the french vanilla extract.

What is cajeta?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

carmelized milk.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

yep! Prairiedog wins!

I have not made it yet but a friend gave me a jar of it and the recipe.
She says it takes forever to make.

Does anyone know if it can be made in a crock pot?


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't ya love recipe searches?

Cajeta De Leche (burnt Milk) Ingredients:


2 qt Milk 
3 c Sugar 
1/4 ts Soda 
Small piece stick cinnamon 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cajeta De Leche (burnt Milk) Instructions:

Combine 1 quart of the milk in a saucepan with the sugar, and cook over a low heat, stirring from time to time, until the mixture turns golden.
Meanwhile, stir the soda into the remaining quart of milk in a saucepan.
Add the cinnamon stick, and bring to a boil.
Discard the cinnamon.
Add the hot milk to the caramel mixture very gradually, stirring constantly.
When all the milk in incorporated, place over a low heat, and cook very slowly until the mixture is thick.
Cool slightly; then pour into a glass serving bowl, and chill.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Mine has no cinnamon in it.
It is very much like caramel sauce for on top of ice cream.
Too sweet to eat straight.
Would be wonderful on ice cream or sweet rolls or, like I do, in coffee.


----------

